# Weather



## AlaskaBoers

air temp : 4F
Wind speed: 85-90 mph gusts of arctic wind
Final temp: -31 to -37F 

what gives? I'm SO cold, the cold doesn't bother me as much as the wind. It blew away all of the snow!!


----------



## cdtrum

Oh my.....BURRRRR Katrina! It is really cold and windy here this morning, but not that cold.......It looks like a blizzard outside with the snow blowing here, but hey no having to plow!
Bless your heart!


----------



## Sunny Daze

I can't even IMAGINE it being that cold, yuck! I am still trying to adjust to Marylands winters


----------



## newmama30+

Air temp is 6
wind is 12mph
final temp is -10
And the wind is supposed to pick up so it will be colder as the day goes on, I keep reminding myself we are now 1/2 way thru Jan, all thats left is 2 1/2 months....hopefully less of this .....t.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my...that is so...so cold.... :shocked: 

We have a beautiful 67 degree's here......


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh yuck! I am sooo not a person for cold weather! I barely make it by in the 20s, I can't imagine -4 and that wind! How in the world are you able to leave your house at all and deal with those winds? We NEVER see winds like that!


----------



## KW Farms

Oh...sounds nasty!!

We actually are having very warm weather for this time of year...in the 50s. It snowed about 7 inches here last week and then all melted so there is mud everywhere! Ewww!


----------



## HoosierShadow

The snow melted here too and it's muddy and nasty. It's supposed to get up to the low 40s here today and tomorrow, but it's dark, dreary, and threatning to rain. Rain tonight and rain tomorrow. Figures  Then Thursday weatherbug has forecast accumulating snow...

I think I'd rather have the snow this time of year than the rain. At least we can go out and play in the snow! And it makes everything so pretty...


----------



## HoosierShadow

They just issued a winter storm warning for us for tomorrow....oh fun....
We have seen sooooooo much snow this winter it's crazy! I think I've been saying that for a month now!
They are forecasting 2-5 inches for our area, which isn't a lot compared to other parts of the country, but we usually average around 2" at most during a snowfall and we don't see the accumulating snow this often. So if you get to 2" or more that's a lot at once for us. 

I don't want my kids to miss school they've missed a lot already.... but I have to admit, I'd rather have some snow on the ground than the dreary, depressing rain we had yesterday. And today it's dreary/dark and depressing again...Snow will brighten up the world and it's fun to play in too!


----------



## Chi Chi

Our temps here are suppose to drop to the -30's- that is actual temps not windchill! My poor babies!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Chi Chi said:


> Our temps here are suppose to drop to the -30's- that is actual temps not windchill! My poor babies!!!


Oh yuck! Not a fan of those temps! I hope you all stay warm!


----------



## 4hmama

Temps here aren't bad, but they are predicting 8-12" for us starting tomorrow....


----------



## Chi Chi

We are trying to stay warm- we already have had 63 inches of snow and the temps are brutal! I worry so much about the animals!


----------



## Mully

-37 ...Wow , I will never complain about the cold again ! Bet feedings go real fast.


----------



## RPC

CHI CHI where do you live that is nutts. I think we are supposed to get some snow tomorrow also. Not sure how much. Last night was freezing rain and my normal 20 min drive to work took 45 min to with tons of accidents everywhere and the shut down the major highway and bay pass to Fort Wayne for a couple hours.


----------



## Chi Chi

Live in Northern Minnesota- it's been a rough winter for all!


----------



## jodief100

That storm that was hitting y'all in Indiana last night is heading our way right now. 5"-8" of snow predicted witht he bulk of if falling at the afternoon rush hour. It is going to be fun getting home tonight. :veryangry: 

Sound like a good time for those  goats of mine who have been building udders for 37 days now to kid! :hair:


----------



## HoosierShadow

My SIL is from MN, and moved to IN when she got with my brother. I can remember getting stuck in Indy with her doing a pretty major snowfall and she was driving like it was nothing LOL I was terrified...hehe...

I just read on the local news that school is letting out for my kids an hour early. But I'm a little concerned because my kids ride the late bus, meaning they don't even get home until an hour after school lets out. 

No snow for us yet, but looks like everyone north and west are getting slammed with it. I still can not believe all the snow we've had...crazy weather...


----------



## Chi Chi

I am learning to drive in it- they never cancel school here! They may give us a two hour delay but that's it. But after some buses got stuck in the snow or weren't able to make it up some of the hills they have informed some of the parents that if the weather is bad they won't be able to transport the kids on certain rds or stops. I say a prayere that your children make it home safely! Hope you don't get too much snow.


----------



## HoosierShadow

You know I remember as a kid that they seldom canceled school too - I grew up just south of Indianapolis and lived in Indy during my teen years. 
I think it was in first grade, last day of school for winter break, everyone was excited after the school Christmas parties, etc. Our bus had to go down a LOT of gravel back roads <we lived in the middle of nowhere...but at least our road was paved..LOL>. Anyway there was one road that turned into a dead end and our bus had to back into an extra driveway so it could pull out and go back the way we came....
Driver backed up, bus hit an ice patch, and bus started sliding sideways down the hill!!!! OMG that was so scary and I can remember it to this day! We had to pile up on the passenger side to keep the weight there so the bus wouldn't flip over. It was so bad we couldn't even attempt to get off of the bus. We had to wait for a nother bus in the area to come and pull us out! Yep..another school bus pulled us out.

Even though we live on a popular road out in the country, and we're not terribly far from the schools, I still get worried when weather hits and don't want my kids going through anything scary like that. it's bad enough one day their bus slid through the railroad crossing.. and a stop sign.

Anyway, enough with my stories, hehe!!! But that's why I am so leary, I've had other incidents on buses, but not as scary as that!

it started snowing here about 15-20 minutes ago, and is starting to stick to the grass a bit now. A heavy snow shower right now. Oh fun....And it will be an hour before my kids get home.


----------



## RPC

I don't know how much snow we are getting but it is supposed to be 4 degrees tonight and the roads have a nice ice coating then covered with snow so it is just a lot of fun here driving/sliding around.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I hear ya Roger, it's going to get cold here too, but not that cold, maybe around 10 or a little lower.
The snow started around 1:20pm, but didn't start to stick until close to 3pm. The roads are a mess everywhere, and my husband DROVE THE CAR....WTH? HELLO? We have an SUV that does just fine in the snow....geez...


----------



## Chi Chi

The actual temp here is -12 that doesn't take in account the windchill- the wind is whipping!


----------



## RPC

Well we only ended up with just over an inch of snow the windchill tonight will be about -10 but atleast we didn't get a ton of snow like I thought we were going to get.


----------



## cdtrum

Feels soooooo cold here tonight with a breeze and temps falling into single digits....can't get this old farmhouse warm!


----------



## HoosierShadow

It's so cold here and getting colder  Hard to believe the low was in the upper 30s the night before last! And around freezing last night. Temp keeps dropping, we're at 16 now, and have had wind gusts up to 24mph. I think we got 3-4 inches of snow, I am too chicken to go outside and measure it tonight because....well it's cold LOL

I took these about 5:30pm. This was about 3 hours into the snow - around 2 hours into it actually sticking to the ground since the ground was warm when it started 


















We're out in the country but this is a busy road <because of all the horse farms>, about 10 minutes in this direction on a 'good' day and you'd be in Lexington, KY. 


















This is a lot of snow for us...hehe...









Longstreet was not amused by the snow at feeding time...









Doesn't Trouble look like she's enjoying the snow? <NOT>


----------



## Chi Chi

Beautiful pictures!!! It is too cold here to go out and take any. It is -28 with windchills -45. I'm wondering if I can get delivery for the animals???? I guess I should just stop whining about it and get to my chores!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

-35 when I got up this morning..of course the schools are not closed but they are starting 2 hours late today. In the sunshine, it's 
-22 at the moment..thank goodness there doesn't appear to be any wind. I think they said we are suppose to get a high of -1 today. I am sooooo ready for this winter to be done with!!


----------



## Chi Chi

Karen I was wondering about you...how are the goats? Have you done anything special with these temps? We have some wind! Yuck! We didn't even get the two hour delay..I feel so bad for the kids at the bus stops. Chip and the girls were all shivering this morning and had frost on their fur, around their mouths and nose and Addy had some on her eye lashes. I gave them very long rub downs this morning until they got good and stinky.


----------



## HoosierShadow

YUCK! Nope I am not moving any further north LOL I can barely handle the teens I couldn't imagine trying to get out in minus degree weather! I don't know how you all do it!
It was almost 30 degrees out when I took those pictures, but once daylight was gone it got really cold - cold for us anyway, our low was 9. Right now the wind chill is 0 and I am stalling going outside! But need to go give water and hay. 

I looked out the window a little while ago and looked like our road was still a mess. I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## bleatinghearts

It's 30 below out there and I forgot to plug in the heater to the outhouse. Now that sucks!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

It's funny because it's warmed up to -14 F right now and it actually feels fine out there as long as you are bundled up. Husband got 
-42 in the car when he left for work at 5:30 this morning. Now they are saying something about 27 above around monday or tuesday---heat wave..hopefully we don't get rain again like last month when we had a few warm-up days!!! 
I'm just really hoping we are not going to have these extreme cold snaps when kidding starts here around Feb 10th. However, February is usually just as brutal as January around here. The girls barn is staying around 20 above, they have heated water that I add a bunch of hot water into every day in the barn. I have a full bale of hay that I threw outside last night but it hasn't even been touched--they refuse to even go outside. So I've been feeding them twice daily hay in the barn also. The two boys in the uninsulated mini-barn have a heat lamp that is on 24/7 and they are still shivering and having a hard time handling this weather. Of course all of the goats have plenty of straw to snuggle up in also. 
We've gotten a ton of snow this year too...you don't have to worry about driving off the road because you're not going to go very far!! On my way to work the other day, a car biffed it. He was heading north and I was heading south..I saw snow flying & headlights come to dead stop. I pulled over & ran over to check on him, he was completely fine but definately stuck. If that snow wouldn't have been in the median, he would have done some major damage to me & my car. His headlights made it to the shoulder of the highway in the southbound lane!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow Karen I am glad you are okay! That is the scariest thing about winter weather/snow -- car accidents.

It's 5 degrees right now! YUCK!!! Wind Chill is -2 to -5 right now, just nasty nasty nasty....for us anyway! 
We don't have heat lamps, but I made sure everyone got grain, warm water and hay in them before they settled down for the night. I'll go out early to give them more and make sure they are warm. I think this is one of our coldest nights so far this season as we typically don't drop down to below 10 degrees very often <except for wind chill>.

Our winter weather lasts into Feb and sometimes early March, and we've had snow late in March, but typically it starts to slowly improve. Fingers crossed for some 'normal' spring weather <although it can get nice as soon as it wants LOL>.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

we've had snow in mid may...lol alaska!


----------



## bleatinghearts

Its funny...I grew up if Coeur d'Alene, ID and we had lots of snow but never temps like we have in Fairbanks, AK. I remember, about 12 years ago it got to 15 below and my husband and I were working on a piece of equipment outside and I thought I would die. Today, it just warmed up to 15 below and it feels great...ok, not great...better. It really is true, it's a dry cold and it is different than a wet cold. I really do feel sorry for anyone living in the lower 48 going through those temps. I also feel sorry for Katrina with the difficult winds. I'm so thankfull I dont have to deal with that.


----------



## liz

I am fed up with these frigid temps! Geez this is PENNSYLVANIA and I don't recall ever having temps below 0 for this many nights, when I went to feed this morning at 4:45 EVERY SINGLE ONE OF MY GOATS HAD WHITE FACES! I am not happy at all with this winter, this is the first time I ever saw frost on my goats in the 11 winters I've had them. They are all huddled in the barn too...my poor Hank even had a white frosty spot on his side where he was resting his head to sleep. BTW...It was -6*F TOO DARN COLD! I swear if Punxsatawny Phil see's his shadow on Ground Hog day...I will hunt him down and eat him!


----------



## bleatinghearts

:laugh: I'll help you eat him!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Our fishing opener is usually mid to late May & half of the time there is still ice on the lake. With all of this snow, I bet we will hear about a lot of flooding this year throughout the US.


----------



## liz

bleatinghearts said:


> :laugh: I'll help you eat him!


Funny how some fried hog would taste good about now! Serious though, I grew up on ground hog...amongst other woods critters :wink:



pelicanacresMN said:


> Our fishing opener is usually mid to late May & half of the time there is still ice on the lake. With all of this snow, I bet we will hear about a lot of flooding this year throughout the US.


Keren...my hubby spent a good part of his growing years in North Dakota, he's told me that he remembers seeing snowpiles from drifts as late as July ! I cannot imagine that let alone having ice on a lake in May :shocked: Here I am grumbling about the cold and it's nothing compared to what those of you who live west and north of me deal with :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow

We had just enough snow very early this morning that they closed school again today! So the kids had a 4 day weekend! 
It got up to 39 so a lot of snow melted off <just seems to melt so SLOOOOW at our place...hmmm....>
Now we're facing temps that will get up to above freezing for part of the week and....RAIN....figures.

I think our last snow usually falls in March, and it's not a big one. But Feb can go either day...usually our snowiest month!
And people who plant gardens around here recommend planting after the Kentucky Derby <It's always the first Saturday in May>, after that we typically don't see temps that get below freezing at night or frost.


----------



## RPC

Hoosier we plant out gardens after the 15th of may I think here. I know my mom said the day I was born it snowed a little and that was May 17th in Fort Wayne, IN back in 1986. I didn't even know it was supposed to snow today. Its started to late to cancel school so they still went and I heard at work it was supposed to just be a dusting and we got 2-3 inches. So as you can see the weather man isn't always right. I am just ready for warmer weather.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow that is a late snow Roger! When I lived in Indiana <Indy and south of there> I think we had snow in April. Since I've been in KY I think we've had a light dusting in April, but usually just frost/hard freeze.

Yep the weatherman isn't always right on the mark, but thankfully our weatherman is usually pretty accurate. Do they cancel school a lot your way when you get an inch to a few inches? They will close school here for 1 inch of snow. But there are a lot of back roads in these counties that can be dangerous for the buses.

We're under a winter storm watch until sometime tomorrow. Doesn't that figure? Eastern KY is under a winter storm warning, so we're on the back edge of this one. Still predicting 1-4 inches of snow starting after midnight....and we're already well above our normal snowfall for a single season.


----------



## RPC

We have so many plow trucks that they do not cancel school all that often. If it is icy or more then 2 inches then they are more likely to close. Even out on our back roads (like where I live) they are still fairly fast at cleaning the roads off. I think one day when I was in school the cancelled because it was too cold. I think it was -10 so it was hard to keep the schools warm enough. But other then that we didn't have alot of snow days. I think my school district has only cancelled 3 times so far this year.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I don't remember a lot of snow days growing up. But my kids have been bombarded with them the past few years. 2 years ago we had that really bad ice storm and I think they missed 8 days because of it. 
I think they've missed around 8 or 9 days so far this year! And now we're under a winter storm warning until tomorrow afternoon! Good Grief! That's 2 winter storms in less than a week! It's rain right now but they are predicting it will change over to snow soon and have heavy periods of snow through the night. So I think the kids might be missing another day of school tomorrow. At this rate they won't have a summer vacation! Unless they hit something like 16 days of missed school due to weather, I think if they hit that # then they only have to make up a small percent of those days - a law they passed right after the ice storm 2 years ago.

I love snow, really I do.... it's ice that worries me. We got lucky with the ice storm of 09, and I don't know if we'd get that lucky again...So bring on the SNOW


----------



## RPC

Well I just found out we are supposed to get our bad snow storm tuesday afternoon into wed. Its not a ton just 18-20 inches LOL I am used to 2-4 inches maybe even 6 but I don't know what to do with 18-20 inches.


----------



## pelicanacresMN

Ugh---you can have that Roger! No more snow in my near forcast but we are starting another deep freeze for the week with lots of -25 & colder temps. I suppose once it starts to warm up again, we'll get more snow..then more cold etc etc What a crazy winter!! We haven't had snow like this in a long time...early last week we were at around 87 inches of snow & then we got about 7 more. I watched 2 deer try to run from the woods up to the highway today on my way to get a load of hay---they didn't make it, they gave up & turned around back to the woods.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh yuck! I'll stick with our forecast! It was 51 yesterday and gorgeous! Today 43 and another very nice day. Tomorrow upper 40s and Tues 55!!! OMG, consecutive days without a deep freeze! But of course what everyone else will be getting in snow, we'll be making up for in the form of rain....yeay the mud isn't going anywhere any time soon! ugh.
Calling for some winter weather on Wed though, so we'll see what happens. Rain/freezing rain/snow possibly.

Edited to add.....
A little bit of everything?


----------



## AlaskaBoers

57??!? AHH!

it's actually really great here right now, 15F and just a slight breeze, about 2 ft of snow on the ground..less than usual but i'll take it 

we only had 2 snow days this year, because it was raining in DEC and froze 1/2" on All the roads..it was SO BAD. A bus actually tipped over w/ chains because there was no traction. I drove 1/2 a mile, and turned back and went to sleep LOL. (I may have told this story before?) anywayz..


----------



## RPC

Indianapolis is looking at an inch of ice tonight. I feel bad for my soister down there. They are thinking we will hopefully just get snow. We got 4 inches last night and are expecting 8-10 more tonight.


----------



## newmama30+

we got 8 in. with only a breeze no more in the forecast for awhile. Although I did put the truck in the ditch at the end of the drive way last night, didnt realize that you couldnt see where the road was due to the snow.


----------



## RPC

Well its white out conditions in some places around here. Its getting really nasty out there. I couldn't get my car in the driveway more then a car length. My mom is on her way to the hospital to spend the night since she has to work in the morning and they don't think she will make it there if she doesn't stay the night. We are on a level 2 emergency which means no driving unless you have to. I will let you know how this all plays out.


----------



## cdtrum

Yep...Roger is sooo right....really bad here in northern Indiana!


----------



## RowdyKidz

Ohio is getting hammered!! We had freezing rain, which switched to snow last night (got about 1 foot) and now it's sleeting and blowing. BRRRR! Negative degrees too! :GAAH: I am FROZE!


----------



## greatcashmeres

We got the first round of our 1-2 punch storms. I would estimate a few inches with this one and then tomorrow my area is predicted for 12-14 inches. May get 1-2 inches per hour, then winds and drifting snow, and the snow will be heavy. The winds though should keep it off the power lines. We're not suppose to get the ice like some of you have gotten/will get. I hope those with icing conditions don't lose power. 

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone going through this. Be careful, stay safe, and warm. ray:


----------



## RPC

It is bad here I am not sure how much snow we have gotten because it is blowing super hard. It sounds like a train coming threw the house. I keep going out to check the goat and make sure they are ok. They just look at me like I am crazy. They are all warm and don't know what I am sooo worried about. The sleet has stopped for now and its back to just blowing snow.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers are sent out..... ray: to all.... that have the nasty weather.... wish I can share my weather here in northern Cali....with you.... as it has been... in the high 50's... to middle 60's..... during the day.... I feel so bad ...for you all... :hug:


----------



## liz

I think we got lucky here in West Central PA....All it's done all day is rained, the snow we did have is still here but mush....we do have a winter weather advisory til 10 am but thats because the temp will drop.....I had 42 on the thermometer at 9 this morning, it's hovering around 35 now with a high of 40 tomorrow then down to 20 tomorrow night, definately gonna have some icy conditions here cause the 2nd storm is on it's way in the next few hours with heavy rains.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I hope you all are doing okay, and sure am worried about everyone that is getting hammered with this storm.
My family is all up in Indiana, south/southwest/east of Indianapolis, and they have said it's really bad there because of the ice. My dad said he had a time just checking his mail this morning and that was before the 2nd wave hit. 
My dad lives way out in the country, so I worry about him especially!

We had heavy rain earlier this evening. It was really hard driving into town for the kids 4-H meeting. It was the kind of dark and wet that makes it hard to see the lines on the road. Plus people flying by when I got on the 4 lane highway , and they'd hit standing water and hydroplane! MORONS! I had one do that RIGHT next to me and splashed water all over the truck and couldn't see <glad I know that road!>. Thankfully it was only sprinkling when we left!

Our current temp at nearly 1am is 51! It's very mild, but I noticed the wind is starting to pick up, and we're getting 27mph wind gusts now. We are under a wind advisory until Wed afternoon. 
When the cold front comes through they said it would be a dramatic change in temps, and our high tomorrow will only be 30! We've had mild weather the past 4 days, and I am not ready to go back to cold again 

Now I just hope and pray this wind doesn't get bad, and doesn't knock out our power! The big ice storm in 2009 didn't knock out our power, but every wind storm we get seems to knock it out! Go figure...


----------



## newmama30+

no more snow here!!! :clap: Just wind chills in the -30 - -40 and the wind is steady at 10-15mph. Guessing no school in the morning could be wrong though they might go from 10-1 that's what they did last time we had the really cold wind chill. the kids here have missed 1/2 days of school every week since Thanks Giving and I think we have only had one full week of school since Christmas Break. Last Year I think they called school off 2/3 times :shrug: and that wasn't til Feb/Mar. Hope that the kid doesn't end up going til the middle of June to make up all these missed days. The goatees are all warm in the barn, babies are cuddled up in the Dog House with Jackson and Frosts Mom, she has took on the Babysitter role, keeps them in with her cuddled up and warm. Its so cute open the barn door and all three kids come piling out of there.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm glad to hear you guys are okay, but OMG that wind chill YUCK! Ours is running in the single digits, and I am dreading sending my kids out the door in the next 10 minutes!
Our temperature dropped dramatically within a couple of hours from 52 to 24! Wind gusts up to 41mph for us so far, but some areas have seen near 60mph. 
We have tall trees on either side of our house, so I ended up waking my kids up and having them come into the front room - middle of the house and we all slept on the floor. Yeah, so I am a scaredy cat LOL But some of those trees took a real beating with our last ice storm and wind storms so I don't want to take any chances....

I hope everyone is okay and survived this wicked storm!


----------



## cdtrum

I do believe the worse is over here!!!!! The winds with gust of 50mph have ceased thank goodness.......still snowing though......ugh! Getting ready to go try and make a path for my little pups to do their business, the fenced in backyard where the pups go is one big 4ft drift.


----------



## MissMM

I am just sick to pieces of this cold, cold, cold weather. -25 below here again this morning!!!


----------



## liz

Well...when I left for work this morning at 5, the temp was at 42* spitting rain and a bit breezy. The sunrise was gorgeous and by 7:30 it was 46*....wind picked up at 9 and just continued to get stronger, with the gusts of 35mp the temp dropped FAST...Clouded up and started to snow at 11, when I got home at 2:15 the temp was down to 30 and my porch swing was really banging on the wall due to the strong winds. It's now 26* very windy with blowing nuisance snow, it's not laying at all...just blowing everywhere.

Good thing Punxsatawny Phil predicted and Early Spring!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow Liz, sounds like we experienced the same thing! Our temp started falling dramatically around 1-2am. We were at 52 degrees at Midnight, and by 6:30am when I got the kids up for school, it was around 24 with a wind chill in the single digits. It's going to get down to 16 tonight. I hope Phil is right and spring comes soon! But not the spring storms! One thing I don't look forward to is the storms spring and summer can spin up!


----------



## RPC

We are better today they said we might get an inch all day today but I don't even think we got that. Last night we got about 8 inches and 4 the day before. But man those winds last night were nutts. We had wind gust up to 53 miles per hour and I sure felt them when they were blowing sleet at me on my way back from the barn. We are supposed to get down to single digits tonight and a high in the teens I think tomorrow. I think the snow is done for us atleast for a little while.


----------



## RPC

The snow is nutts here today......First off I didn't know we were getting snow because I never have time to watch the news, so when I woke up I was shocked...... Its is snowing so hard you can't see more then 1/4 mile. We will see how much we end up with. I think we have gotten 1-2 inches so far this morning.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I saw that on the radar, sorry you guys are getting hit again! We were supposed to get 1-2" last night, but it rained instead. Although now we are having the little 'balls' of snow and the temp has dropped from 37 to 33. Looks like the temps are going to be all over the place this coming week from 30s to 40s to 20's...yuck.


----------



## RPC

This week out lows are in the negatives 3 days. Its looking like a cold week for us with some snow.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We're getting snow right now...Great big flakes - my kids said they've never seen flakes that big before LOL
Our ground is still fairly warm but for the short time it's been snowing it's already accumulating pretty good. Our temp has been dropping through the morning too and it rained some overnight.
Looks like 20s for much of the week....YUCK! I've grown used to the 30s and 40s we've been having! <45 yesterday!>.


----------



## liz

We're to only have highs in the 20's the next 2-3 days...single digits at night, the weekend is to be in the 40's though. I'm hoping that my first due doe decides to wait til Saturday afternoon to deliver!
The Magnolia bushes around here are already budded out...as are the Maples! Spring is COMING!


----------



## cdtrum

So over this winter....we have sooooo much snow on the ground and bitter cold this week!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I hear ya, and we haven't had as much snow as a lot have gotten. But we're about 12-13 inches more than what we typically get in one season. It's been snowing all day, but the ground was really warm so a lot melted when the heavy snow slowed down. 
Not sure if the evening snow was enough to keep the kids out of school tomorrow though....sure hope not! They were out of school today for a scheduled professional day for the teachers.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow, my kids actually went to school today...WHEW! All the counties north, west and south of us were out because of the snow/ice on the roads. It's not bad enough in our county to cancel school - BUT my kids did have a 1hr delay.

I just looked at our forecast from our local newschannel.

Highs in the 20s until Friday, then Sat 35, Sun 45 Mon 51! I can't wait until the later part of the weekend! Now I am just hoping if it changes - it's for the better and they don't takea way my hopes of some nice weather!


----------



## MissMM

We had -33 wind chills this a.m. I give up. It's going to be winter forever at this point, I think. :sigh:


----------



## cdtrum

Oh my word MissMM....how do you deal with that and keep everyone in the barn warm enough? I am worried about the next 2 nights here, as we will be in the negatives as the real temp...not wind chill! On top of that, my boys are already losing their undercoat! I have a heat lamp for them and lots of bedding and will put more bedding down this evening.


----------



## toth boer goats

The darn wind.... we have it too...here in California...


----------



## RPC

CDTRUM I don't know how it is over where you are but you are not that far from us and tonight they said the wind chill could be -22. I am soooooooo over winter.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I keep checking our 8 day forecast making sure they aren't changing it <for the worst>. Yep things look to be on the rise and staying that way for a bit....FINALLY!!!










It's 13 degrees out right now.

Bring on the 60s! I can't remember the last time it was that warm! Seems like ages ago!


----------



## cdtrum

Yep Roger.....it's the same here! Hate it! Just took the pups out and they could hardly get their business done before they were limping back to the house, it was sooooo cold on their paws! I thought about going out to check the boys, but they are probably bedded down and snuggled so don't want to distrub them this early.....they aren't use to getting up until 8ish, that's when they like to be srved breakfast.....lol! No really though this is awful!


----------



## HoosierShadow

They cancelled school today. We had a tiny bit of snow last night, not sure if it's because of snow and anything wet turning to ice? Or if it getting down to 3 degrees this morning was in the mix? Either way, I dread going out! this is really cold for us, we don't usually see temps near 0.


----------



## RPC

Well my moms car said -17 this morning and schools were closed due to it being to cold out. I am over this crap but tomorrow is looking like it will be 25 and it will keep going up by next thursday they say 41. Is it weird that 25 sounds awesome right now.


----------



## HoosierShadow

That is cold Roger! And I hear ya cause 35 tomorrow is sounding GOOD! The only thing that made the 27 today feel really good was the sun was out! The goats spent all day soaking up the warmth from the sun. each day it looks like we'll get around 10 degrees warmer! Scroll up to see my forecast LOL How funny that I copy/paste and it changes too when they update the forecast LOL 
I think our normal temps for this time of year are 30s/40s, so it will be very much on the normal side this coming week, Thank Goodness! 
I am still trying to thaw out from feeding, doing hay and water an hour ago. 

I'm so over this winter stuff


----------



## Allipoe

I was just thinking to myself this morning "Soon...SOON the ice will be gone! Soon you will be able to walk without terror! Soon you will not have to curse your watertroughs and buckets, or your ****ed spickets that have frozen overnight!" 

I am thinking that North Carolina is sounding really nice right about now.


----------



## MissMM

-12 air temp along with -30 below wind chill this a.m. Never thought I'd say this, but I miss mosquitos and wood ticks.


----------



## Chi Chi

MissMM- I am right there with you- what I wouldn't give to go out to do the animals without having to put on layers upon layers and still feel the freezing cold!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Nooooooooooo nooooooooo I don't miss mosquitos and wood ticks....LOL I miss those great big, scary looking garden type spiders that sneak in your house and scare the h*ll out of you when they sit in the corner of your bathroom staring at you like you could be their next meal....yep that's what I miss! LOL!!!! 

It's in the mid 20s but wind chill is in low teens  The sun is shining so that's a blessing!


----------



## MissMM

39 degrees today!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow

It was 47 today, with a mix of clouds but sooo pleasant...FINALLY! I am looking forward to the rest of the week! Weatherbug forecast is 58 tomorrow, and 68 on Thurs!!!!! WOWZA!!!! I can't remember the last time it was that warm!!! It's supposed to be nice Friday too, but then slacks off starting Saturdays and back in the 40s we go. I won't complain though, beats the bitterly cold temps!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow ....So cold..... :shocked: I want winter over with as well.... so we can all be safe ..and our animals too... :grouphug:


----------



## newmama30+

45 Today, 49 tomorrow, Friday27 and then back down in the 20's for awhile with that four letter word!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Yuck! I am so over 20s and snow! At least you'll get a few decent days in! It's 55 @ 11:30am! I use weatherbug, and it's predicting 62 today! I'm getting ready to go to town and pick up some pallets and a little bit of scrap wood from a feed store. Hoping to make my buck some kind of hay feeder so not so much hay is getting wasted! And need to do a few other things to get ready for the does that are due next week! Perfect weather to be outside


----------



## newmama30+

we are in a blizzard, and its cold and wet, have to figure something out with the barn, its got snow in it
:veryangry:


----------



## RPC

This has been a weird day here too. I woke up to some of the biggest snow flakes and thin within 30 minutes when I was going outside it was sleeting really hard and it kinda hurt doing chores this morning. It has since stopped and now it is just really cold.


----------



## iddybit acres

*knock on wood* it's not doing anything here. We had nasty wind's and snow on friday. The snow drifted in my barn as well. I took a tarp and hay bale twin and wrapped the whole front of the barn! Hubby wasn't too thrilled seeing's how i used the tarp off the camper! :veryangry: Were not suppose to get any of the storm that's passing thru in the next few day's, it's suppose to be south of us, we shall see though.


----------



## HoosierShadow

It was really mild here for over a week. Loved it! Today we had a very windy day, especially as evening approached. It was 62 right around 7pm, by 8:30pm we were at about 38 degrees! YUCK! We'll be lucky to see 40 tomorrow, but then after that the high does get a little better. Lows will be in the 20s/30s. 
It was 60 last night....so not ready for the cold nights to return


----------



## HoosierShadow

It's been raining here all day, and in the 40s. We have been under a flash flood watch all day too, but it hasn't been too bad. Darkness came and heavier rain moved in! We have standing water everywhere. Tornado watch south&southwest of us. I am now wishing we would just have some snow!!!
I've had about 4 hours of sleep since I woke up Tuesday morning, and I'd love to actually sleep again! But probably not going to happen until the squal line moves through.

Oh and it's pouring and I need to go check on the girls and their kids! Fun....


----------



## iddybit acres

It's cold about 20* and a few light snow shower's here. Tonight it's cold as ever!!!! I think i'll keep my snow over tornado's .... hope all is well and you make it thru the storm!! i'm actually trying to figure out how to put a barn cam in!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Im in the tornado watch :/ High winds here. Id rather have snow then rain/wind/tornados!


----------



## iddybit acres

Hope all human's and critter's stay safe ill say a ray: for ya!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Its raining REALLY bad here, its supossed to snow tomorrow for the first time EVER!!

Im sooooo excited


----------



## HoosierShadow

We've had 0.21 of an inch since midnight and it's only 12:16am! We had around 2.42 inches at 11:59pm! They were predicting another inch by around 1am. It's POURING right now. Nothing but a flash flood watch for us, but that's what has me worried. we have a creek that runs through our goat pen, takes a lot for it to flood and usually it floods further back in the wooded area, but still you just never know...
Our barn isn't near the creek, but there is a LOT of standing water in the area around one side of the barn, so I'll have to make sure it doesn't get into the barn. Hubby tried to fix that problem last year after we got major rain fall last May, so hopefully no issues. 
Heading out to check on everyone, and hopefully try to get a few hours of sleep!


----------



## HoosierShadow

We had some really bad thunderstorms come through just a short bit ago.....and we slept through it! Scary because we had tornado warnings a little while ago! I am so thankful that all was fine while we slept. It looks really nasty on the radar, and there are tornado warnings just east of us. Pouring rain here, and I think we have more coming. 

And my kids are getting on the bus in about 5 minutes....Other schools around us are on 1-2 hour delays...what the heck, why do my kids have to go out in this stuff?  

I hope if anyone else is getting these bad storms, that you all are okay. 

I don't like bad storms, in fact I admit, I am terrified of severe weather....


----------



## MissMM

Another blizzard scheduled for overnight. 12-18 inches of snow. 

I just give up. Spring is never going to get here. I want to move to south of the equator.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm so sorry  I can't imagine having snow this late in March! I know we've had it this late in the past before though, and I'm in KY.
It has been really beautiful here for about the past week. Today was 78! Tomorrow 71..........Thurs....45! and the 40s then 50s trend continues.... I am not ready to go back to those cooler temps!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Warm weather....where are thou? It went bye-bye.....driven away by strong winds late last night.....It was in the low 70s yesterday and we'll be lucky to get into the mid 40s today....So not looking forward to this cool down which looks to last pretty much the next week...


----------



## Chi Chi

I am looking for the warm weather as well- it is 7 degrees here this morning but the sun is shinning and no wind!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

7? YUCK! I hope our low doesn't dip too low anymore...bad enough seeing upper 20s as lows this coming week 
It was in the low to mid 70s yesterday....almost noon and the temp has been dropping...36 now. An hour or so ago it was right about 40. HUGE temp change in less than 24 hours...The goats don't seem to mind now that it's stopped drizzling.


----------



## RPC

I woke up this morning to Snow. Last week it was in the 60's wouldn't you know the week 2 of my girls were/are due it gets cold.


----------



## HoosierShadow

It just isn't fare....nope...not at all... The high didn't even make it out of the 30s today, and the low is in the upper 20s right now, with a wind chill of 17.

And just WHAT is that white stuff covering up all the pretty 'green' grass and flowers?? UGH! 

It started sleeting here about 5pm, was snowing really hard by 6pm, but most of it didn't stick since the ground was warm. Road and sidewalk don't look to be affected, but with these temps I am sure it's going to be slick in the morning. 
I usually go out and check on everyone before I head to bed, but don't want to bother them/get them up as I am sure they are huddled, staying warm tonight.

Could possibly be our last snow of the season.....typically don't see any after April 1st.


----------



## RPC

I don't know about all of you but we have some nasty storms moving in. I have had Paintball in the field with a LITTLE shed ever since Sky had her c-section since I needed his pen for her. Well with how the radar looks I decided to put Sky back with Joy and her kid and move him back in the barn. I am sure that now since he is in the barn everything will be fine. But I know if I left him out there then the shed would blow away. Joy is not so sure she likes having Sky back so I hope it all goes well. It has been 4 weeks so I am sure Sky has healed enough to not worry much about them fighting but I still do worry. Since it is dark I am hoping they just go to bed and not bother each other much. Good luck to all that have to deal with this nasty storm and I hope noone has any issues with it either.


----------



## carmen escamilla

omg it seems like u guys r getting it bad we r in Texas and here we hit 91 and tomarrow it is suppose to go 95 it is very hot here and no rain in sight i keep prayers to u guys that u see some nice weather real soon..


----------



## AlaskaBoers

95?!? EW!

way too hot!

it gets up to 50 here now, still freezes at night though


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

White stuff here too This is our first spring with the goats, and I don't think I've ever been more excited for warm weather to come.


----------



## HoosierShadow

How did things turn out Roger? I hope it wasn't too bad your way?
We got the strong storms too, but thankfully it didn't hit too bad here, however I hear north/south was bad. It hit us around 1:30am. 
We have a modular home, and no real 'safe place.' So I got my kids up, and we drove into town and sat in the hospital which was the closest safe place for us. 
My husband was at work, and I am terrified of bad storms! 
There was a lot of tree branches down on the road on my way home, but nothing serious. However, they did confirm a small tornado to the county west/northwest of us, so I don't regret getting my kids into a safe place!

Now of course it's cloudy, and we've had wind gusts in the mid 30s! However...yesterday it was 81, at midnight it was 75.......right now the best we can do is....49!


----------



## RPC

http://media2.wane.com/weather/7Day.JPG
Well I don't know if this will show the 7 day forecast or not but we made it threw the storms just fine. I knew everything would be fine since I moved paintball into the barn. It is 42 right now and mostly cloudy. I just am ready for some 70-85 degree days with some sun and not to humid.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Glad you guys made it through those storms okay. Sorry the temps aren't up where you want them, but it won't be too much longer <I hope!>. 
Our temps are all over the place...it's crazy, along with all this rain! I think we are about an inch or an inch and a half away from having the wettest April ever on record. We still have 10 days and expecting lots more rain in the forecast!










I forgot to mention I'll be at the races on Fri and Sat..I love cloudy days, but hoping it's not a rainy mess like last weekend! Probably be my last days at the track for the spring meet 
Next Thurs starts the Rolex 3 day event <technically it's 4 days, hehe>....hopefully it doesn't rain!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

It's been cold and rainy here for a while...I lost track of how many days at this point...LOL! Temps in the 40s and rain is getting old...way too cold for this time of year! Come on, spring--you are long overdue!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I know what you mean, I didn't think we'd ever get a break from cold and wet! Now our breaks are here and there. 

BTW, I forgot to mention... there was a tornado just to the county northwest/north of us last night! Not very far away at all, and it hit not too long after I took my kids somewhere to wait out the storm....scary! Glad I listened to my instinct!


----------



## HoosierShadow

OKay....seriously need to have a sit down conversation wtih mother nature. We had rain early today, fine. I had to go to the horse track for the afternoon feature race, so I left about 3pm. Race went off just after 5:30pm. I was walking out to my truck and noticed DARK clouds to the west. So I rushed home....I was driving 70mph on the backroads and made a 15-20 minute drive in 10 minutes! Got home, lightning was getting intense, so I unplugged everything, checked on the goats, and came back in, turned my sons tv on to the local news channel, and we had a severe storm heading our way with rotation/possible tornadic activity. So...I had to get the kids ready and drove as fast as I safely could to the hospital and sat the storm out in the ER. We live in a modular home, about 6 or 7 miles from the hospital.....other people took shelter there too...
Lots of funnel clouds have been spotted with this storm, and now they are saying northeast of Lexington possible tornado  Soooooo not a great weather evening...roads had a lot of running water on them, but didn't notice any storm damage on our way home. Goats are fine...time to go out and feed, and check on my pregnant girl...

So there's my adventure for the evening!

Edited...

Looks like we may have more bad weather later 

Check out this video...this is the storm that came over us...Thankfully we couldn't hear anything in the hospital!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Is everyone else getting nice late spring weather?

Yesterday was the PERFECT spring day, warm, comfortable and DRY.

Today is equally beautiful, but it's warmer and the humidity is making it sticky. I think we've had our first 'warmest day' of the year, 85 today. It's supposed to be 88 tomorrow! Umm...I like the 70s... 

Looks like the pop up typical summer time rain/thunderstorms for the coming days, but as long as they aren't severe.... of course I'd LOVE it if the ground would dry out a bit and stay that way...!


----------



## iddybit acres

I got sunburned sunday, and Monday, tuesday gloomy and windy, And this morning holy flip's we got a nasty storm!!! We heard the thunder rolling in gor about a half hour, then a good strike of lightning and it poured some of the biggest rain drop's i have ever seen!!! The thunder that come thru at the end shook my house!! The sun's trying to pop out now but it's still pretty dark out!!


----------



## RPC

Last week we had everything from 50's-upper 60's then today it was 84ish and by the end of the week I think we are back in the lower 60's. This weather is crazy right now. Luckly all the storms are going south of my house.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

we have been nice but breezy during the day and cool at night. I can't complain! :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow

It was 89 here yesterday! Supposed to be 88 today with a chance of showers/thunderstorms this afternoon. It'll be in the 80s tomorrow, and then cool off into the 70s then 60s after that. 
I don't want to complain about the heat, but yesterday was HOT....and sticky. I love it when it's in the 70s - I can open the windows and it'll stay nice and comfy in the house. It was uncomfortable yesterday, I put a fan in the window and that helped a little. I won't turn the central air on unless we are going to have hot weather that sticks around more than a few days...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Anyone else thanking Mother Nature for some nice weather today? We got up to 80, and the sun has been shining all day!!!!

Funny because after my last post, We dropped down to where we were having record highs....but not because it got hot, but because it got COLD! We had one day it only got up to 49! Normal for us is in the 70s this late in May. 
After days of cloudy, dreary, cold it sure was nice to have a beautiful day today! 

And the poor goats....their feet are taking a toll thanks to all the rain - I treat someone for hoof scald, then someone else gets it...Their barn area is a mud pitt, literately, which I don't understand, because they typically walk on the rocks that we had put all around the barn.


----------



## RPC

I am soooo done with rain. We have had over 5 inches since yesterday morning. Everything is flooded or damp. The goats have not left the barn since Tuesday afternoon. Even when I am outside their pens they just look at me like I am crazy if I try calling them out. Their field is flooded so there is no taking them out to it. Next week starting Sunday is supposed to be dry but HOT upper 80's most days. 80's don't bother me but Indiana has horrible humidity.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We got a little break from the rain here, but it was short lived  Had a HEAVY downpour about 2 hours ago that made up for the break we got! 
It's going to get hot here too, and I am not looking forward to the humidity


----------



## HoosierShadow

It's 9:30am and already 76. Supposed to hit 90 for the next 3 days, might even break a record! I am NOT looking forward to 90 & humidity  --64% right now.
Kinda funny since we just broke a record about 2 weeks ago for the coldest HIGH! Crazy weather... At least the sun will help dry things out, and I'd sure rather deal with this than rain!

I hope you all are having beautiful weather this holiday weekend!


----------



## RPC

I hear you Candice we are having the same weather. It rained for another 28 hours last night into this morning. We have had like 8-9 inches this month. Most of the farmers around here have not yet made it to the fields to plant which is really hurting everyone. They said most crops will not get planted this year and what is planted has been destroyed by this rain. My uncle has only made it in the field once and most of his is washed away.


----------



## Amos

55 here, and looks like we'll have rain. Yesterday was nice and warm (if 63 is warm to you guys) but otherwise it's been pretty wet out. Supposedly it'll hit the 80's tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath. If so it'll be the warmest we've had all year in our area.


----------



## HoosierShadow

So sorry Roger  My dad lives down by Greencastle/Brazil, and they've been hit hard too, the creek has flooded pretty badly and the corn fields across the creek from him have been looking like a lake! 
The creek must be down though because everyone got together to camp out at my dads place this weekend - right down by the creek. I LOVE going there, the kids can swim in the creek, lots of ATV's and family fun! Plus the covered bridge is always a fun place to hang out  Can't wait to get to go home hopefully for July 4th!!

We had that kind of rain in April, it was HORRIBLE. We've never really had a chance to fully dry out, but I think with the heat the next few days we'll finally get that chance.

Amos - I hope you get the nice temps for tomorrow! 

I can't believe how beautiful this weekend has been, definitely feels like summer! Our high so far has been 89 today, so it's our warmest day of the year so far for us. 
Waiting for it to cool off a little so hubby can cut the grass in the front yard, we can fire up the charcoal grill, and planning to give the 4-H girls a bath


----------



## HoosierShadow

What's up with the heat? 90s forecast just about every day this week! This is late June/July/Aug weather. Of course I am glad it's warm and not cold and rainy, but WHEW.

High so far today was 91 with a heat index pushing 100. Only thing that makes it tolerable is the fact the humidity isn't too high - in the 50% range right now. 

I wanted to dry out a bit...guess that is happening! But with no rain in sight for this week, now i just hope we don't get too dry!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

It's supposed to be 97 degrees here today. At least the wind has stopped blowing so hard though.


----------



## RPC

97 degrees but how humid? I think I would be ok with a dry heat this humidity is what kills ya.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

it's getting HOT HERE!!
it was 79 today, hasnt rained much for weeks but the clouds are finally moving in. Been SUPER busy

done a lot of camping, hiking and photography. Getting a good tan :sun: and it's still light out right now at 12am ish


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow still light out at 12am? The latest it stays light here during the summer is about 10pm. 
I am envious, I want to go camping and hiking!!!! 

It's beautiful out again this morning, but the humidity is at 89% YUCK!!! I sure hope it goes down...WAY DOWN... I don't mind the heat, but like Roger said, humidity kills you!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

RPC said:


> 97 degrees but how humid? I think I would be ok with a dry heat this humidity is what kills ya.


Right now the humidity is 23%, so it's not too bad.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'd love to have that humidity. It's 56% here right now with a temp of 88, so it's not too bad. It's when it gets in the 60s or higher that get really uncomfortable.

I have a friend that lives in AZ and she wants to move to KY <she loves horses>. Her and her husband came during the summer a couple of years ago and couldn't get over how humid it was here.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

HoosierShadow said:


> I'd love to have that humidity. It's 56% here right now with a temp of 88, so it's not too bad. It's when it gets in the 60s or higher that get really uncomfortable.
> 
> I have a friend that lives in AZ and she wants to move to KY <she loves horses>. Her and her husband came during the summer a couple of years ago and couldn't get over how humid it was here.


I'm glad it's dry heat here in Az most of the time. Plus we don't have many mosquitoes.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Oh I miss dry heat. Here in NJ it gets very humid and right now it 90 with 64% humidity! Feels like 100!!


----------



## RPC

Indiana is crazy right now. On monday it was in the 90's with high humidity and so uncomfortable now it is in the lower 60's and I wore a jacket to do chores I just with is could be high 70's and wonderful.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We had sooo many days in the 90s not long ago, I thought they'd never end. It's actually been pretty nice down this way. We got lucky with the upper 80s this week because we've had some wind, and clouds.
I am with you Roger...upper 70s is wonderful....


----------



## cdtrum

Yep....loving the cooler weather here in Northern Indiana this week!!!! I hate hot humid weather, I'll take 2ft of snow over hot humid weather any day! I was raised in Texas, so I know hot......hate it!


----------



## HoosierShadow

It has been sooooo hot and humid it's horrible! Yesterday it was 94 with dew point soooo high it was close to 80% and the heat index stayed around 112.
Today weatherbug has the high being 98!!!! They are saying at 2pm the dew point in Lexington <15 min east of us> was the highest it's ever been at 80%! Right now it's 96 and feels like 110....dew point is at 77% and humidity 51%.

YUCK!!!!!

Storms are forming in the area with heavy downpours...I hope as soon as I get the grain out of the truck and put away that it just pours so it'll help cool things off!

I hope everyone is surviving the heat and humidity!


----------

